Ask HN: How do you guys deal with your overheating macbooks? - vuyani
======
mihaipocorschi
Curse every time I open anything remotely intensive (certain webpages, After
Effects, games etc). Sitting in a 18°C AC'ed room helps.

------
gaspoweredcat
not sure about macs as theyre not really my deal but with other laptops your
best bet is to replace the thermal paste with something better, undervolt the
CPU as much as you can and if that doesnt work get a cooling pad with fans

------
HNNewer
replace them with some other vendor

